# To anyone who asked what I was keeping



## Kingkor (Jun 19, 2019)

Here's a sneak peek of some knives that I won't let go as part of my current sales:

240 Kato ku gyuto with Cody Paul's awesome work - 









180 Kato WH petty with Cody Paul's awesome work - 








180 Kato ku WH nakiri - 





150 petty from Tristone - 








225 mirrored Watanabe Honyaki (The last honyaki he had in stock since last year) -







Oyster knife by Bryan Raquin - 




This is just a sneak peak to tease some of the guys that didn't stop DM'ing after I posted the WTS thread, next time I'll have a bit more time to take another proper photo-shoot I'll add some more gems from the collection 

Hope you all enjoy and have an awesome week!


----------



## leminh247 (Jun 19, 2019)

so good


----------



## ynot1985 (Jun 19, 2019)

unicorns!


----------



## valgard (Jun 19, 2019)

The good stuff


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 20, 2019)

Some real beauties


----------



## Unique98 (Jun 22, 2019)

Wow! Love that matching Burnt Chest Nut Saya with the Hnadle on Kato!


----------

